# excessive thirst



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

hi

My 2 yr old daughter's nappies are always bulging wet especially in a morning when more often than not her pyjamas are also wet.  I thought this was strange until i realised how much she drinks!!!!  she can go a whole day with eating very little but she drinks for england.

should we limit how much she drinks or is it a good thing?

we are finding it hard to potty train her because she constantly seems to be weeing!!!

hope you can help

donna x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Donna

Do you know approx how much she is drinking?

It could be that she is filling herself up with fliud so doesnt feel hungry.

However, it might be an idea to take her to see your GP to test her wee so that he/she can rule out any infection/other causes.

Jxx


----------

